# Sheep & Wool Festival - Rhinebeck, NY



## Judy.G (May 18, 2011)

My daughter & I heading to the festival this Saturday 10/15 for the first time. Anyone going? If so, any advise?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going Saturday too. I have no advise, this is my first time. Can't wait!


----------



## Judy.G (May 18, 2011)

You're coming from MA. Is that a long trip?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Was going to repost on this festival this a.m. For newbies, the obvious, where good walking shoes. The fair grounds are very large and slightly hilly. 

There are quite a few KP'ers going. We should figure out a meeting place. I would like to know who is going Saturday or Sunday? My suggestion is that we meet at the gate about 9:45 a.m. and introduce ourselves. It will be less crowed then. Later on its a zoo. Then we can figure out what people's schedules want to be. The gate is the most obvious place to meet as the food court is very large.

We can also chose to meet about 12:30 at the entry to Building A and go for lunch, but that may mean a lot of extra walking for people who might be at the other end of the fair grounds.

As suggested previously, we should all make a small sign to wear saying KP on it. 

Can we get an idea on this forum as to who can meet?


----------



## DEB5217 (Apr 13, 2011)

Judy.G said:


> My daughter & I heading to the festival this Saturday 10/15 for the first time. Anyone going? If so, any advise?


Last year was my first time, sensory overload!! It was wonderful. One suggestion I can make is if you see something you MIGHT want. jot down what building it was in. I spent quite a while trying to refind a booth and never did find it. Bring a lunch. The lines for the food are LONG. I didn't want to spend precious shopping time in line for food. Bring a lightweight shopping bag to put alll your loot in. A fanny pack, I know not fashionable any more, or a cross body purse. And most importantly have a great time. I can't go this year and I so want to. If you see someone with a knit sweater or whatever on you like, tell them and ask what pattern it is. Lots of people that go knit sweaters, shawls just for Rhinebeck. It's nice to acknowledge their hard work with a comment. Pick up every business card you can jot notes on the back what they had you liked.


----------



## Judy.G (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the all the good advise. I am so looking forward to this day. I really dislike waiting on lines, especially in the car. Any suggestions on what time to arrive?


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

every body take and post pictures, especially of the animals. thanks


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

judy g--what time will you be at the festival


----------



## NYknitwit (Jun 20, 2011)

I only live 1/2 hour from the fairgrounds and try to go every year. A group of us meet at the gate before it opens on Sat. so that we can avoid the crowds that come later in the day. We're usually done by 1p.m. when it's really getting crowded. I bring a basket, which I bought years ago at the fair, with me to carry my purchases. Come with cash because there are some vendors who don't take credit cards! It's also good to jot down the location of booths you might want to revisit. Have a great time.


----------



## nancymarie (May 28, 2011)

someone had suggested everyone wear a certian ribbon so they can be recognized as one of us.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Have fun ladies. I live about 40 minutes south of Rhinebeck but have never had the opportunity to go to this festival. The fairgrounds are beautiful and well kept. If I didn't have a craft fair to participatein this weekend I would be there. Let us all know how it went. I think a ribbon would be a great way to know all KP people.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

put out to another post --we are not very coordinated here.

suggested saturday 9:45 a.m at the front gate--easiest place to meet i think. 

we can make cardboard buttons to pin on our shirts/sweaters/jackets/etc.

how do people feel about this.


----------



## tikhea (Aug 11, 2011)

you might want to wear low boots or waterproof shoes as we have been having rainy weather and the parking lot is a grass covered field and things can get muddy....I hope to go on Saturday will wear a green ribbon with KP on it!!! so say hi if you see me!! :-D


----------



## nancymarie (May 28, 2011)

everyone wear a green ribbon that is noticable and we can say hi. Thanks Nancy


----------



## salevy (Jul 5, 2011)

My first time going also. I'm getting picked up at 7:45 am. The gal who's taking me said it will take 1 1/2 hours to get there. I'm in extreme southeast New York, 2 miles from the New Jersey border.

Shari


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

shari--it could take 2 hours from your area, and the traffic can get heavy as you get close to Rhinebeck. this Fair is absolutely huge. but hopefully you will beat the onslaught.

will look forward to seeing you there. i did buy some bright green ribbon yesterday.


----------



## nancymarie (May 28, 2011)

Got there around 12:00 place was packed. Too overwhelming for me. You had to know what you were looking for. I hope everyone had a great time. The gandkids came and fun with the animals.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I got there later than I wanted due to not getting opening time correct and ending up in a 1 hour traffic jamb from the K-B bridge to the fair. GRRRRRRRR. 

It is overwhelming and like you I had no focus so just went in and began to browse slowly. Picked up some info from a couple of vendors on yarns that I new little about like Tencel. Did you know it was made from Eucalyptus trees? and is more environmentally safe than rayon? Looked at the Quiviac (where is that money tree when you need it!) and lots of cashmere and cashmere and silk blends. Yummy.
Yak'd with Yak people and ran into 2 people from KP as well as an acquaintance from New Paltz. Found the raw sheep milk cheese folks from Conn who were in the same location as last year and the my neighbors who do a raw milk provolone cheese that I always buy. So altho I went alone, it was a very social day for me and got to touch different yarns.

At the book signing section I saw this woman who wrote the book Sheepish. I had just read an interesting review of the book and the lives of these 2 woman and thought I would like to read it. So I indulged again and got a book from her, chatting for a few moments as she signed it. Fun little things.

Another book seller liked my knit/crochet market bag that I was carrying and we will connect about them later. Nice feedback for me.

Did buy way more than I should have but found a couple of discount sales, one for a matted, nubby silk and the other for a basic wool worsted. 

And today I cannot stand on my foot--these bones are really squawking at me. But so glad you had a good time with the grannies. I never did get to see the animals.


----------



## salevy (Jul 5, 2011)

We left at 7:45 and were on line to get into the fair by 9:15 AM. I didn't see anyone with green ribbon there.

I got everything I wanted and more.

Had a great time. Not sure I'm going back as it was too much walking for me. I was like a kid in a candy store, but my arthritis kicked up really bad.

The gal who took me took the back way out and I was home by 7:30 PM. Long day, but worth it.

Shari


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I lasted about 4 hours on my feet that day. 

Had a bright green ribbon in my hair that had KP on it. Only 2 people noticed it and came up to me.

You made good time and getting there early. I bought my ticket online and save $1.50 and would have had no line to wait on if I got there when it opened.

Were you in the food and competition building about 3-4 pm?
Did you see the knitting with chopstick competition? I think I would have done that if I had my act together. That looked like a good challenge.

What yarn did you buy?


----------

